# Chocolate Chip Cookies - new PAW story



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Got another one done. This was written more or less concurrently with AR Survival Dude so no thinking I just cranked it out in a few weeks! 

As always I welcome comments and criticisms... and if you especially enjoyed it I would not object to a good review on Amazon (http://amzn.com/B00DE3MQSE) where I'm also selling it. It's also been posted to my site already too.

An event happens and a bunch of unrelated people find they are all connected by a simple pack of cookies and must do things they never expected to have to do in order to survive.


----------



## shootermick (Jun 14, 2013)

very good story


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Another great one! Culex, your books just get better and better. I love all of them, and there aren't many authors whose books are all awesome, like yours are!

I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Right on David got his cookies back, at least one of them. 
Thank you Mosquito


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you! A very good read(like all your stories).
:melikey:


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Loved it!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

FINALLY got to read it!
0 to 60 in three seconds! best one yet!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, that was a great way to spend a bit of my afternoon...great story, didn't stop to snack or pee.. Thanks, totally awesome


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the story. I loved the ending.


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Good story - thanks!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Culex thank you so much.
That has to be THE sweetest story ever.
A cookie for a friend.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Culex. Great story, and nicely woven around a package of cookies! A good tale for a long evening that I enjoyed very much.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Loved it, loved it, loved it!!!!

:flower:


----------



## unlessitwillhelp (Aug 5, 2013)

So cool! I loved it!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm reading now
What LE agency is limited by any state to 10 round mags?

I think its not realistic that the store guy would have stayed open and unmolested as long as he did, but maybe I am wrong

Theres a typo or two, but so far its good reading.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LOVED IT!

I was trying to continue scrolling down when I hit the end. I thought there would be more...


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I LOVED it! Just gave it a 5 star review on Amazon.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone! 

@ Rhiana... and thanks for the review! They do help.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

Enjoyed this title..Left a review on Amazon!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Always a pleasure to read your stories.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I just finished reading Diary of the One Percent :2thumb:

Now just starting Chocolate Chip Cookies :2thumb:

Really enjoyable reads - thank you Culex :congrat:


----------

